# Amazon Prime - The Grand Tour



## CLS500Benz

Now available :thumb:


----------



## Paul7189

Just finished watching the first episode. Bit American at times but a very good show. Glad to see the trio back and looking forward to 12 episode series instead of the 6-8 episodes of top gear!


----------



## Ben108

Oh man, thought it was tonight!

Will watch later 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

So did you watch it - Dicuss it here ?


----------



## CLS500Benz

Didn't get a chance to watch it all apart from the first 10 minutes or so.. But my own first impressions are that those first 10 minutes was like putting on a old comfy pair of slippers. In other words good entertainment like you'd expect from the trio.


----------



## Brian1612

I need to find out where I can get this other than Amazon lol.


----------



## tictap

Brian1612 said:


> I need to find out where I can get this other than Amazon lol.


Me too!!


----------



## Kerr

I like it when everyone sees the programme at the same time. That way you react and discuss it together. Watching at staggered times feels funny. 


For those without Amazon Prime(me included just now) You can get a free 30 trial. No doubt someone will load it to Youtube and Torrent sites.


----------



## muzzer

I refuse to pay to watch it and for me it just proves avarice and greed are at the forefront of Clarkson et al minds.


----------



## davies20

Main question, does it appear scripted or have they had free riegn? That's one way the BBC managed to ruin TG


----------



## Kerr

davies20 said:


> Main question, does it appear scripted or have they had free riegn? That's one way the BBC managed to ruin TG


It's scripted, just like Top Gear always was.

There's numerous trailers and adverts out there. It looks just like Top Gear, but they aren't allowed to copy trademarks.


----------



## SBM

muzzer said:


> I refuse to pay to watch it and for me it just proves avarice and greed are at the forefront of Clarkson et al minds.


I have Amazon Prime for my business anyway (have had for 3 years now). so I get GT now :thumb: I would not buy Prime (£70 per annum) just for the show, but as I have it anyway to me its just another bonus with the service :thumb:


----------



## dankellys

Looking forward to watching it tonight when I get home, loved top gear


Tapatalk!


----------



## Paul7189

muzzer said:


> I refuse to pay to watch it and for me it just proves avarice and greed are at the forefront of Clarkson et al minds.


You pay for it because it costs a fortune to make. Just like you paid a tv license to watch top gear on the BBC. Amazon prime is £59 for a year if you order it today. For £5 a month you get a lot of things to watch and the other prime benefits.

For a bunch of people who spend £100s on some posh smelling ear wax for cars there seem to be a fair few tight people on here.


----------



## Kerr

Paul7189 said:


> You pay for it because it costs a fortune to make. Just like you paid a tv license to watch top gear on the BBC. Amazon prime is £59 for a year if you order it today. For £5 a month you get a lot of things to watch and the other prime benefits.
> 
> For a bunch of people who spend £100s on some posh smelling ear wax for cars there seem to be a fair few tight people on here.


The issue is many people already have a TV steaming service. This is another £79, on top of their TV licence, Sky subscription, Netflix etc. All the streaming services all have key programmes that make people take out a subscription.

I want to see the show, but I don't want to pay £79 per year to watch just a few episodes of a car show. I don't want Amazon Prime for anything other than this one show.

The TV licence is completely different. I'd miss the BBC if it went. I watch their TV, I listen to their radio, I use their website for news and sport, the iPlayer works as good as anything else. They do all this without adverts too.


----------



## muzzer

Kerr said it all for me


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

And me


----------



## AdamC

Mrs is out tonight so I will be parking myself in front of the TV with a couple of beers and watching later.


----------



## CarChem

will be taking a look tonight


----------



## dubnut71

I won't soil it for anyone but I will say this:

If you were at all worried about how it would be now that it's free from the bbc shackles then don't be.

Watch the opening sequence and imagine how much effort(and money) went into it. It's beautifully filmed, directed and almost artistic in its execution. The shots in the first 5 minutes are from a drone, helicopter, rig and the sections of the HyperCars are on a phantom flex running 2500frames per second at true 1080p. This is the direction and top gear stunning visuals you have been waiting for, watch it in the house on the best quality stream you have and with the lights off you will be delighted. There are visuals and graphics in the hypercar sequence that are a like a fusion of the best game you have ever played mashed up with the best special effects sequences in a Hollywood blockbuster. 

It's not the same as top gear was, it just can't be and probably doesn't want to be, legally it absolutely can't be. There was an American who once said the way to predict the future was to create it, given the way content is created and delivered these days that's exactly what Amazon have done with this program I believe it's not the past you are watching, it's the future!


----------



## dankellys

Just finished watching it, very impressed, some lovely cars and very well made (even if this episode is a bit American) 

Tapatalk!


----------



## Brian1612

Just watched it. Bloody brilliant.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Is it in 4k? Don't have 4k myself, just curious.


----------



## Ben108

Watching it now, loving it so far!


----------



## 182_Blue

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Is it in 4k? Don't have 4k myself, just curious.


You can get it in UHD yes

Just watched it, i quite liked it, preferred it to the new top gear anyway.


----------



## mac1459

bloody brilliant , what an opening episode


----------



## Vossman

Excellent, pi**ed all over the bbc similar program, it's all about the chemistry between these three. Brilliant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

The camera work is just on another level. Few awkward forced moments that went a little too long but apart from that, the car footage was really impressive.


----------



## Dixy

Enjoyed 1st episode, entertaining as ever. They have taken as much of top gear as they can, changed or updated the format, which is what top gear should have done, with or without new cast.


----------



## Ross

I thought it was great.


----------



## r18jsh

Thought it was good, bits of it was possibly average but think that was just them showing what was to come.

Looking forward to the next episode...


----------



## Fireball411

Brian1612 said:


> The camera work is just on another level. Few awkward forced moments that went a little too long but apart from that, the car footage was really impressive.


Completely agree,the studio bits seam very forced,uneasy and trying to hard,think they will settle into it the more they do,but the car sequences are epic!


----------



## Kerr

Very enjoyable, but it's very much Top Gear. They've not exactly brought anything new to the table. Everything seen tonight has been done before. 

The new Top Gear was ridiculed for referencing the old Top Gear , but The Grand Tour did it the entire show.

The new track is rubbish. I'd prefer them to use a real race circuit we can all use for reference. The music also needs to improve.

I'm as shocked as Jezza that the P1 lost. It usually wins and by a lot more when fitted with the special tyres they offer. 

As for the knocking the house down, Jezza has already knocked down his house after getting planning permission to build a new one.

Another enjoyable car show to add to the list. Welcome back Top Gear.


----------



## Cookies

I absolutely loved the new show. The opening sequence with the mustangs and Hothouse Flowers was just so well produced, the camera work throughout the show was just brilliant. Someone said earlier that it looks like scenes from Gran Turismo or Forza, and it absolutely does. 

The studio bits felt a wee bit forced, but they'll relax back into it. 

My new favourite show is back!! (if that makes any sense) Can't wait for the next one. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## cadmunkey

Loved the episode, especially 4K and HDR! They test some gorgeous cars, I'm glad the boys are back on telly.


----------



## ardandy

How the hell did carol vorderman got on it! Ha ha!


----------



## DLGWRX02

Just finished watching it, tried several times yesterday but my tinternet was down, (damn you BT upgrades). Well I'm in 2 minds, don't get me wrong I'm biggest jezza fan ever, but as with all new series it takes 2-3 episodes to get rolling. Some parts I say could of been edited to reduce time as it felt in some places that it was left to fill time. I think there were a few 'fingers up to the BBC" moments, the theme tune for starters " I can see clearly now the rain has gone". I'm wondering if that is permanent or just the starters. Obviously happy not to be restrained going by hammonds comments " I didn't know it was possible to sh*t yourself to death". lol wasn't expecting that and damn near spat me cornflakes everywhere.lol. Roll on next Friday and a the next 3 months.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Enjoyed it very much. looks like some funny features coming up.


----------



## Willows-dad

Loved it! Didn't see the point in having special guests that weren't actually on. The car bits were awesome though. Almost made me actually want an m2, and I really don't like modern bmw's. Glad the trio are back on tv.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Just been watching it on youtube. And I believe its also now on Kodi.


----------



## Simz

Watched it on exodus kodi, ok a bit naff in places


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45

Paul7189 said:


> You pay for it because it costs a fortune to make. Just like you paid a tv license to watch top gear on the BBC. Amazon prime is £59 for a year if you order it today. For £5 a month you get a lot of things to watch and the other prime benefits.
> 
> For a bunch of people who spend £100s on some posh smelling ear wax for cars there seem to be a fair few tight people on here.


I guess for me as well its the principle if the thing. Those who can afford it watch those who can't or more realistically cannot justify the expense don't. Just look what subscription/pay per view has done for football totally ruined it for everyone. Raised ticket prices, ridiculous pay for players and the big clubs get richer while the small ones struggle. Do you really think it will be £79 next time round if its a success?

I haven't seen it myself so this is not my opinion but a good friend of mine did watch and said it was the same old top gear but more Americanised. For the last two or more seasons the vast majority have totally slated Top Gear on this very forum so is it now suddenly amazing now we have to pay for it?

If I was a huge user of Amazon and I wanted to use their on demand film service I may be tempted but at the moment i'm not so to me £79 looks a huge amount of money to watch the same old top gear trio.


----------



## Sicskate

I love using Amazon, prices are usually cheaper, next day p&p and I can stream music while at work too


----------



## JayMac

Just watched it last night, really enjoyed it, there wasn't a point in which I was bored (well maybe the Carol Voderman bit), but apart from that it was great! I watched the 1st episode of the 'new' top gear and didn't bother with the rest, this was miles better, looking forward to the next one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exotica

On YouTube


----------



## Guest

Brian1612 said:


> I need to find out where I can get this other than Amazon lol.


Are you familiar with torrent sites for downloading movies/tv shows, i get all the Netflix and amazon stuff from them


----------



## ardandy

tmitch45 said:


> I guess for me as well its the principle if the thing. Those who can afford it watch those who can't or more realistically cannot justify the expense don't. Just look what subscription/pay per view has done for football totally ruined it for everyone. Raised ticket prices, ridiculous pay for players and the big clubs get richer while the small ones struggle. Do you really think it will be £79 next time round if its a success?
> 
> I haven't seen it myself so this is not my opinion but a good friend of mine did watch and said it was the same old top gear but more Americanised. For the last two or more seasons the vast majority have totally slated Top Gear on this very forum so is it now suddenly amazing now we have to pay for it?
> 
> If I was a huge user of Amazon and I wanted to use their on demand film service I may be tempted but at the moment i'm not so to me £79 looks a huge amount of money to watch the same old top gear trio.


It's being £59 all week. Plus why are people saying its all this for the show, do they know what amazon prime gives you? People pay £10pm for Spotify (£120py) and this comes with all this plus real world ordering stuff too.


----------



## muzzer

ardandy said:


> It's being £59 all week. Plus why are people saying its all this for the show, do they know what amazon prime gives you? People pay £10pm for Spotify (£120py) and this comes with all this plus real world ordering stuff too.


Granted but what if you don't buy from amazon? Then it's an awful lot of money for one thing don't you think? If you regularly use amazon to purchase from, then it makes sense to have Prime but if like me, all you buy is ebooks that download to your kindle, then why would you spend out on Prime just to watch this?

Anyway, having had a quick watch of the first ten minutes or so, is it just me or do they all sound like they are trying to pull off the deep voice thing? None of them sound like they normally do, so either a cold or trying to be more american? Who knows but i won't be finding out anytime soon.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

muzzer said:


> Granted but what if you don't buy from amazon? Then it's an awful lot of money for one thing don't you think?


Yes, a lot to pay for one thing (although it's easy to do 15 quid at the cinema for 90 mins entertainment) but as others have said, it's the other stuff too.

We resisted prime for ages in our house but now about 30% of the TV we watch is the included stuff from amazon and when at work, I listen to the music stations.

We almost never choose the free delivery on stuff, instead getting digital credits to help fund the ebook habit. Three or four orders a month (few grocery items like coffee for example) almost halves the prime fee.

But everyone is free to spend their hard earned where they want and value for money is subjective


----------



## muzzer

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Yes, a lot to pay for one thing (although it's easy to do 15 quid at the cinema for 90 mins entertainment) but as others have said, it's the other stuff too.


At least £15 if it's a Cineworld and agreed, everyone has the choice to spend their hard earned however they like.....although it seems you are not allowed to denigrate St. Clarkson in the process.


----------



## tmitch45

ardandy said:


> It's being £59 all week. Plus why are people saying its all this for the show, do they know what amazon prime gives you? People pay £10pm for Spotify (£120py) and this comes with all this plus real world ordering stuff too.


Had a look today on amazon and the £59 offer seemed to have ended. I have other media for music and film so for me and the 3-4 orders I put through amazon a year I would only be paying really for the Grand Tour Show. Anyway if not on already I'm sure it will be on youtube very soon.


----------



## J306TD

tmitch45 said:


> Had a look today on amazon and the £59 offer seemed to have ended. I have other media for music and film so for me and the 3-4 orders I put through amazon a year I would only be paying really for the Grand Tour Show. Anyway if not on already I'm sure it will be on youtube very soon.


Finished on Thursday or Friday

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Starbuck88

Finally got round to watching it tonight, had a busy weekend otherwise I'd have put it on the moment it was released.

Absolutely loved it, amazing. Like the new twists, love the humour, brilliant.

The celebrity guest bit had me laughing and the part where clarkson actually looked as if he was ****ting himself on the first launch control drag run in the P1 was funny. Then again I was pretty much laughing at everything.

Couple of things I am uncomfortable with, not hate, just will take some getting used to is the 'worldwide appeal' changes, such as money values in dollars and euros and speed in kph.

Can't wait for episode 2


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Starbuck88 said:


> speed in kph.


This surprised me a bit too, not sure what the biggest markets are but presuming UK and US, I'd have thought mph.

My benchmarks for conversion:
200k is about 125m and 320k is 200m for when it gets silly.


----------



## Brian1612

combat wombat said:


> Are you familiar with torrent sites for downloading movies/tv shows, i get all the Netflix and amazon stuff from them


I was hoping it would appear on showbox but hasn't. Luckily it didn't take long for a stream to appear on FB


----------



## Kerr

With the amount of requests for the Grand Tour on Torrents and dodgy sites, I wonder if Amazon got enough new Prime subscribers? 

I've activated the 30 day trial and The Grand Tour is the only thing I've watched so far. I had a little glance through the selection and wasn't really impressed. Far too much of the content is additional charges on top of the £79 per year or £7.99 per month fee. Even some very ordinary programmes that were/are free from the BBC are chargeable.


----------



## Starbuck88

Kerr said:


> With the amount of requests for the Grand Tour on Torrents and dodgy sites, I wonder if Amazon got enough new Prime subscribers?
> 
> I've activated the 30 day trial and The Grand Tour is the only thing I've watched so far. I had a little glance through the selection and wasn't really impressed. Far too much of the content is additional charges on top of the £79 per year or £7.99 per month fee. Even some very ordinary programmes that were/are free from the BBC are chargeable.


With Prime being launched in 200 more countries in January, I'm sure they are going to make some money out of this.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Brian1612 said:


> I was hoping it would appear on showbox but hasn't. Luckily it didn't take long for a stream to appear on FB


It's on YouTube......


----------



## Kap01

Kerr said:


> With the amount of requests for the Grand Tour on Torrents and dodgy sites, I wonder if Amazon got enough new Prime subscribers?
> 
> I've activated the 30 day trial and The Grand Tour is the only thing I've watched so far. I had a little glance through the selection and wasn't really impressed. Far too much of the content is additional charges on top of the £79 per year or £7.99 per month fee. Even some very ordinary programmes that were/are free from the BBC are chargeable.


Its important to remember that prime is essentially a full product life cycle package. So not only do you get the prime video (for the grand tour etc) but other benefits which are related to amazon itself such as next day free postage.

The biggest benefit to me was the unlimited picture back up, Kindle library (inclusive) and essentially the single media point for TV/film/media streaming. I managed to get the £59 deal, I will try it for a year then decide if its worth the renewal.

As for The Grand Tour - Excellent! :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Kap01 said:


> Its important to remember that prime is essentially a full product life cycle package. So not only do you get the prime video (for the grand tour etc) but other benefits which are related to amazon itself such as next day free postage.
> 
> The biggest benefit to me was the unlimited picture back up, Kindle library (inclusive) and essentially the single media point for TV/film/media streaming. I managed to get the £59 deal, I will try it for a year then decide if its worth the renewal.
> 
> As for The Grand Tour - Excellent! :thumb:


I do appreciate it's a bigger package, but I've never had an issue with Amazon delivering before. I don't really order that often either. The deliveries I make already arrive fast.

After a glance through the content there isn't as much as other platforms. Too much content is chargeable too. The £7.99 per month/£79 per year will increase significantly if you want to watch other up to date stuff.

I'm not really seeing much that makes me want it.


----------



## Kerr

Starbuck88 said:


> With Prime being launched in 200 more countries in January, I'm sure they are going to make some money out of this.


It'll be interesting to see how successful they make it.

Viewing figures for English Premiership games have now dwindled to a miserable average of 1.06M for the main Sunday slot. The Sky deal works out around £11.50 per viewer per game!!! Both Sky and BT subsidise their football deals from other parts of their service. Even as a football fan I know that is not fair.

Top Gear was always a British show that sold well to foreign countries. If we end not paying much towards the Grand Tour it'll end up an American show broadcast to us.

It must be a staggering amount of people watching with Kodi boxes and Internet streams these days. Viewing figures are often very low, but everyone manages to see.


----------



## Starbuck88

Kerr said:


> I do appreciate it's a bigger package, but I've never had an issue with Amazon delivering before. I don't really order that often either. The deliveries I make already arrive fast.
> 
> After a glance through the content there isn't as much as other platforms. Too much content is chargeable too. The £7.99 per month/£79 per year will increase significantly if you want to watch other up to date stuff.
> 
> I'm not really seeing much that makes me want it.


Quite a few people get hung up on the 'chargeable' movies etc on Amazon.

Netflix doesn't have access like Amazon to newer movies etc, this is just due to Amazon being a retailer.

I think £ for £ you get as much stuff on Amazon as you do Netflix but on Amazon you have the option to rent and even buy digital copies. So people always say well I get everything on Netflix for free but I have to pay for stuff on Amazon.

I pay for both as I think terrestrial TV these days just doesn't interest me, we have sky but only have it so I can watch car programmes on Discovery and the occasional big series like Westworld.

If Amazon didn't have their rent/buy marketplace on the instant video app and it was only 'free/included with membership' like Netflix...people wouldn't keep bringing it up I don't think.


----------



## Kerr

This week's episode isn't a patch on last week's. It's actually weak other than the Aston. 

The American driver has to go. He's just annoying and not funny in the slightest. Amazed he got into the Aston, but he wasn't comfortable to drive it correctly.


----------



## Starbuck88

Kerr said:


> This week's episode isn't a patch on last week's. It's actually weak other than the Aston.
> 
> The American driver has to go. He's just annoying and not funny in the slightest. Amazed he got into the Aston, but he wasn't comfortable to drive it correctly.


Will give it a watch tonight. You've lowered my expectations.


----------



## BillyT

More a entertainment program than a car program now.
I did enjoy this weeks show just wish there where more cars.


----------



## Darlofan

I watched about 20mins of last week's using a free link. Got bored and switched off. So glad I didn't pay for it.


----------



## captaintomo

Loved it.


----------



## Russ

I enjoyed the first episode but not this week.

Watching three men fool about goes so far and after a while becomes boring. 

The conversation corner killing off a celeb is tiring too, so hoping for a better third episode.


----------



## Cookies

I actually got a bit bored with episode 2. The funniest bit was when Clarkson's trousers fell down. Hilarious. Apart from that, the Special Forces training was far far far too long, and didn't have any cars in it. 

Fairly poor imo. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Willows-dad

Definitely felt a bit let down this week. I was expecting a lot more. The Vulcan is awesome though.


----------



## packard

Episode 1 old skool, as it was on big budget. Episode 2 the special ops part went on a bit albeit funny in places, vs top gear with the ginger nut it wiped the floor in the first second


----------



## Brian1612

Agree with cookes. The highlight was his trousers coming down and then getting blew up, I howled at that.


----------



## davies20

Please tell me im not becoming a grumpy old man at the age of 27, but, I laughed twice the whole time I watched ep2. Typical slapstick, scripted & predictable humour. Gotta be honest, it was poor.

Oh and for the record, that fat yank, just ****ing irritating!


----------



## Talidan

I agree last week was much better I did still enjoy this week and the s8 part of the film bit was good just got abit repetitive, I hope they are going to to the buy x car for x amount of money challenges they have always been the best.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross

Second episode was cack I am afraid to say.


----------



## DLGWRX02

davies20 said:


> Oh and for the record, that fat yank, just ****ing irritating!


100% on this! What GT should have shown is footage of this man getting in and belted up in the Vulcan..Now that I'm guessing would of been comedy gold, unless of course he's only 5 ft and just fell in.lol


----------



## angel1449

second one was complete ********


----------



## Hasan1

Poor second episode. Hope the rest is like the first episode as that was really good in my eyes


----------



## Kerr

The Johannesburg episode was actually the first recorded. I guess they knew it wasn't the best when they shifted the schedule around a bit to make an impression with the first episode. 

It has also been confirmed that some of the future episodes will also not contain much car content. 

Amazon need the show to be an international success, but the Top Gear we are used to was solely aimed at us Brits. It just seems like filler content arguing over what the Americans call different parts of the car and what's the most dangerous cars in South Africa. 

The American driver appears to annoy the majority of people. He adds nothing to the show. 

The dying celebs was actually funny on the first show. They've now done the joke 4 times and hopefully that's it. 

The next 2 episodes are from England. They are also in Scotland a few episodes further down the line. I'm hoping that these espiodes are British content and like the old Top Gear.


----------



## Tricky Red

In summary I enjoyed the first episode. It had cars in it! 

The second. Wow, what a come down. Complete sh#te. Fully scripted, same old jokes etc. 

Hope it improves.


----------



## Mr Kirk

Second episode was dog turd.


----------



## shycho

Hang on guys, are you telling me that whole bit in Jordan was scripted? Well I never!! 

Wasn't as good as the first episode, but I enjoyed it for what it was, those three being idiots and having a laugh. I'm not watching it to get an unbiased opinion on which super car I should buy next.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Certainly not as good for ep2, liked the vulcan and the mental guys wrecking tyres in old BMWs.
Jordan was poor. Remainder was fair at best.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

I thought it was F.A.F.


----------



## cadmunkey

Wife was laughing herself half to death most of the episode! I thought it was pretty good, just the usual messing about and having fun


----------



## Starbuck88

Me and the Mrs sat there crying with tears of laughter at the SAS stuff. 

The Vulcan, the noise that thing makes it's not of this world. I think the best sounding car ever at the moment as it's so different. 

They're obviously not having celebrities on, so they can carry on killing them as far as I'm concerned, back in the day Clarkson said they had to do the celebrity star in a car bit to appeal to a wider audience and he didn't really like it. So if it means more airtime for buffoonery and cars, I'm up for that! 

The one thing that I don't like and can't get on with is The American. I think the humour will go down well with the actual Americans though so he'll most likely stay.

Roll on Episode 3!!!!


----------



## Kerr

I'll sit down to this later on. The reviews are positive this week after the negative reviews of last week. 

As for Amazon Prime, I guess with the Black Friday week and lots of people taking up Prime that Amazon has collapsed. 

Having never had an issue with a standard Amazon delivery, I've ordered 4 things recently and they've all failed to meet their targets. 

I had a next day delivery set and an arrival date confirmed. On the day of delivery I got an email to say it would now be the next day. The next day it didn't arrive, but was signed for by someone. Amazon was quick to replace the item and sent it on another next day service. It took another 2 days to come. 

Three other items were ordered with next day delivery and two of them took 4 days, the one that's still outstanding is now scheduled for delivery 5 days after ordering.


----------



## Starbuck88

Kerr said:


> I'll sit down to this later on. The reviews are positive this week after the negative reviews of last week.
> 
> As for Amazon Prime, I guess with the Black Friday week and lots of people taking up Prime that Amazon has collapsed.
> 
> Having never had an issue with a standard Amazon delivery, I've ordered 4 things recently and they've all failed to meet their targets.
> 
> I had a next day delivery set and an arrival date confirmed. On the day of delivery I got an email to say it would now be the next day. The next day it didn't arrive, but was signed for by someone. Amazon was quick to replace the item and sent it on another next day service. It took another 2 days to come.
> 
> Three other items were ordered with next day delivery and two of them took 4 days, the one that's still outstanding is now scheduled for delivery 5 days after ordering.


No doubt Black Friday and Cyber Monday overwhelmed them.

Sorry to hear about your issues, hope it's sorted for you.

I'm looking forward to watching the next episode, hopefully see it tonight.


----------



## Cookies

I was ordering a few bits on Amazon, and the 'prime' delivery was scheduled for 3 days later 

Great value for 79 quid eh...

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Ross

I thought it was a good episode.


----------



## Kerr

It was good in bits, but some of it wasn't again. 

There's too much content that just feels like time wasting. It adds nothing to the show and the staged content/banter just doesn't work for me. I know it has always been staged, but it feels too forced and trying too hard. 

It does just feel like a poorer version of what Top Gear was. 

I've no idea how they aren't breaching copyright. Again tonight did a lot of stuff that was Top Gear. 

I did expect a bit more tonight.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Thoroughly enjoyed 3rd ep. The Italy trip was excellent imho and even the filler was decent.


----------



## ashleyman

Very much enjoyed E1 & E3. Wasn't keen on E2. 

Wish they'd got a proper track and driver above everything else.


----------



## Cookies

I actually quite enjoyed episode 3. The messing about this week was actually OK, and I think that was because it was based around the cars. Conversation Street is good, but the whole star thing is just pointless. 

Clarkson and May are very entertaining. I'm afraid Hammond just annoys me.

I'd like to see them do one of the Burma or Vietnam type tours. They're brilliant, and you see the guys genuinely enjoying themselves. You can easily tell when the scene is scripted, and likewise, when it's genuine. 

Cooks 


Sent from my D6603


----------



## Kerr

I've watched this week's already. It was better this week than last and good overall. It's not up with the better Top Gear shows, but well worth a watch. 

This week felt even more like Top Gear. I can see the BBC lawyers having something to say soon.


----------



## DLGWRX02

I was watching an interview with Clarkson, can't remember who it was with but one of the comments he said was the BBC lawyers are examining everything they do from the way they stand together to the language and phrases they use.  May was told saying the word c**k would be and infringement but he told them "it doesn't belong to the bbc and in fact its a word I uses quite often so take me to court"..lol. They were even told when looking a scenery they are not allowed to describe it as "stunningly beautiful" (or words to that affect) as that phrase was used in a series ## episode ##. So they are being monitored quite thoroughly.


----------



## Starbuck88

DLGWRX02 said:


> I was watching an interview with Clarkson, can't remember who it was with but one of the comments he said was the BBC lawyers are examining everything they do from the way they stand together to the language and phrases they use. May was told saying the word c**k would be and infringement but he told them "it doesn't belong to the bbc and in fact its a word I uses quite often so take me to court"..lol. They were even told when looking a scenery they are not allowed to describe it as "stunningly beautiful" (or words to that affect) as that phrase was used in a series ## episode ##. So they are being monitored quite thoroughly.


Saw the same interview, sad isn't it.


----------



## Kerr

They certainly don't need to be that meticulous to find what they've copied. If you hadn't lived on earth for the last couple of years, you'd think that The Grand Tour was Top Gear.

The Grand Tour acknowledged themselves that they couldn't come close to the Top Gear format. They've just plagiarised Top Gear, or spend too much time making jokes about Top Gear.

The huge budget and freedom to do things that the BBC wouldn't allow has meant they've come up with exactly the same show, but have added some swearing.


----------



## Kerr

After all the rave reviews earlier, some of the press are turning against The Grand Tour.

https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-...ing-that-was-wrong-with-clarkson-era-top-gear

I can't help but agree with a lot of it though.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Kerr said:


> After all the rave reviews earlier, some of the press are turning against The Grand Tour.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-...ing-that-was-wrong-with-clarkson-era-top-gear
> 
> I can't help but agree with a lot of it though.


I think that's spot on,

" Three men, talking about cars, mocking one another, and going on adventures. That's it. Stop scripting everything, and stop throwing money at pointless explosions. It's tiresome."

Although I am a huge JC fan, I totally agree with that.


----------



## GleemSpray

I do generally like TGT, but i find myself thinking "wish it had more about cars in it".

The opening episode was genuinely epic, but subsequent ones less so.

Agree with the Guardian article in many ways and i hope it doesn't just degenerate into a Christmas Panto, which is the way it seems to be creeping. Less jokes and more actual insight into what these cars are about, for me.


----------



## Kerr

The thing before was they were having great fun and we were having fun watching them.

The Grand Tour is scripted telling us jokes and that requires acting. They aren't actors.

There's tons of funny bits on Youtube, but here's a little collection.






Notice how real and honest it feel? They are clearly having a blast and that's the spark that's missing at the moment.


----------



## Cookies

I watched episode 4 this evening and loved Clarkson's review of the 911. He was on form. Slightly sarcastic but thoroughly enjoyable. The eco cars section was also really enjoyable. I was in absolute stitches when they were genuinely laughing and enjoying themselves. The ball of string incident had me and Cookie Youngster literally almost in tears laughing.

When James May laughs hard, and I mean properly hard, I think he looks like Stan Laurel.

James May









Stan Laurel









Overall, this week's episode felt like a good top gear episode of old and I really enjoyed it.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## SBM

Cookies said:


> I absolutely loved the new show. The opening sequence with the mustangs and Hothouse Flowers was just so well produced, the camera work throughout the show was just brilliant. Someone said earlier that it looks like scenes from Gran Turismo or Forza, and it absolutely does.
> 
> The studio bits felt a wee bit forced, but they'll relax back into it.
> 
> My new favourite show is back!! (if that makes any sense) Can't wait for the next one.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Me too Cooks :thumb:


----------



## Daniel Branco

Just watched the first episode and loved it! Makes me miss my Portugal xD


----------



## jk1714

Not seen latest episode but does seem slightly over the top and is stopping it from being a great show in my eyes.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Enjoyed the 4th ep too, certainly not up there with classic topgear from the era of the indestructible hilux, but an entertaining car based hour. Switch off the brain for a while, see some shiny fast cars and have a few laughs.

(Who elso could have watched the full hour with just the slo-mo beading on the 911 and M4 ??  )


----------



## Starbuck88

Episode 4 the studio section seemed more 'comfortable'. I think you could definitely tell they were nervous in the first few.

I liked the episode but didn't find it as funny as episode 2 Jordan bit.

I'll be honest now, I was a big fan of them on BBC TopGear, I have all the other DVDs they've made, I have mugs with TopGear on, books, went to TopGear Live etc.

I was thinking they may have done something else and switched it up a bit but it really is just exactly the same show isn't it.


----------



## Kerr

Is the threads going quiet suggest that people are losing interest in the show?

I'm not sure what their target audience is, but are people fining the repetitive jokes about sex funny? This week we had the condom banter, the man with the huge ***** on the hill and the ***** jackets. Last week it was the sex toys. What does this type of joke add to the show and why keep doing the same old jokes?

This week the Le Mans section was good, but the rest was very average again.

Why does all the car comparisons have to have the same story? Why does it have to have one person being normal and the other only being there to be annoying?

The best parts of the show is when they draw their necks in a bit and make it like Top Gear. Take away the bits they've copied Top Gear and take away the features made to attempt to mock Top Gear and you're left with a show that appears to be lacking ideas.

6 episodes in and I did expect much better from them. The studio banter is cringeworthy at times and it appears the studio time makes up too much of the series.

I thought the Mustang would have been quicker this week. I didn't think it would be over 3 seconds slower than the M2. That's disappointing.

Can you consider it a performance bargain when it doesn't perform as well as similarly priced cars?



Edit...... I didn't realise that the proper name for a man's bits was a filtered word. That's what the blanked out words are.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

If memory serves the M2 is £44k basic and will then need a few options as all BMWs seem to require. The Mustang is £37K and then there is the £2k option to add the couple of missing bits.

Don't forget the new tax being introduced in March on cars over 40k.

As to the show itself, I agree it is very repetitive.


----------



## great gonzo

Still makes me laugh and there's not much better out there!!! So I'm still a watcher. 


Gonz.


----------



## Bigpikle

total rubbish - was forced to watch 1 and 2 by the family as they were desperate to see more of it, but even they gave up on it after that and nobody has even mentioned watching it again.


----------



## Brian1612

That Le Mans piece was bloody fantastic. They need much more of that.


----------



## Cookies

Did anyone notice the little pop-out door guard on the focus RS. That's very clever indeed!

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Hereisphilly

Cookies said:


> Did anyone notice the little pop-out door guard on the focus RS. That's very clever indeed!
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Neat isn't it! I think it's on regular focuses too, from memory is on titanium trim and up

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

Really liked the Finland episode, I think it's a 2 part special now and next week. 

Loved the GT40 James may bit.


----------



## Simonrev

Starbuck88 said:


> Really liked the Finland episode, I think it's a 2 part special now and next week.
> 
> Loved the GT40 James may bit.


Yep I thought the Finland episode had a lot better interaction between the three and more banter :thumb:


----------



## sm81

Starbuck88 said:


> Really liked the Finland episode, I think it's a 2 part special now and next week.
> 
> Loved the GT40 James may bit.


Any links to episode?


----------



## Kerr

sm81 said:


> Any links to episode?


The moderators on this forum don't allow links to streams and illegal downloads.

Out of curiosity, how many people are actually paying to watch?

I found today's episode very underwhelming again. It didn't appear as if they were enjoying themselves very much and there isn't enough action in the programme. Most of it they are just driving up and down the sand without anything interesting happening.

It looks like they've spread the content over two episodes when they could have increased the quality and edited it into one better show.


----------



## LJColeman42

I certainly wont ever be paying to watch it. Its not that great!


----------



## alfajim

this weeks was very poor. nothing happened.


----------



## Ross

It was ok pretty boring though.


----------



## Jack

I think I'm going to stop watching it. I was getting bored of the old top gear before they left and was hoping that with the switch it would have brought out something new but it hasn't. I feel there's fewer cars than before.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Got up to Marrakesh ep today, entertaining enough but definitely not the prime time spectacle TG in it's prime was.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

The two episode special was severely underwhelming...


----------



## Starbuck88

Kash-Jnr said:


> The two episode special was severely underwhelming...


Have to agree, Part 1 nothing actually happened in it, they turn up beach buggies not too dissimilar to every buggy I've ever seen before in my life and then just drove around on sand for nearly an hour and the episode was up.

Thankfully part 2 was much better but still...

There was something missing from these 2 episodes and it just didn't seem to work.


----------



## Kerr

It's rare to read a positive opinion for the show on a forum, but the online ratings sites have The Grand Tour as the best TV and film ever. That's how some people are viewing this. 

More crude jokes on the second part of the special. We had to look at the monkey's bare bum and had even more dildo/***** jokes. Do people find that funny, and is it still funny when they've done the same line of humour 4 or 5 times in this series already? 

Top Gear was always a family show with some edgy humour that went right over kids' heads. Now the humour is just crude and in your face. It's immature and it's also now unsuitable as a family show. 

The one that I can't work out, where is this huge budget they are supposed to have? Apart from the opening sequence there is nowhere that suggests that their budget is bigger than Top Gear.

They most certainly don't have the same quality control as the BBC. 

I was always a big Top Gear fan but even I can't defend the Grand Tour. It's just comes across as so lazy and contrived. 

I don't think it's unfair to say they've clearly run out of ideas.


----------



## Ross

I feel the Grand Tour is a major let down saying that the film James May made about the GT40/ Le Mans was very good.


----------



## Starbuck88

Kerr said:


> The one that I can't work out, where is this huge budget they are supposed to have? Apart from the opening sequence there is nowhere that suggests that their budget is bigger than Top Gear.
> 
> I don't think it's unfair to say they've clearly run out of ideas.


Apparently the budgets the tabloids were pushing were very very over estimated.

In an interview with the 3 of them, they said a lot of the budget they did have was spent on the team and tech required to do 4K shooting.

Once they take their 'pay' out...probably didn't have too much extra, if any extra than they had with TopGear.

On your 2nd point there, I think you're right.

We need more car reviews of things we might no have seen on other 'car' shows before, the James may bit on Ferrari and Ford I think was the best thing in the series so far, so more of that please!

I think they're trying too hard with the humour, old new TG was a car show with the odd '****ing about' episode and car reviews with a bit of humour thrown in.

They seem to have gone in at the angle of comedy show first, car show 2nd.


----------



## great gonzo

I really liked the first few, fell asleep watching both part 1 & 2 of the latest episodes. 


Gonz.


----------



## Cookies

Just watched last week's episode. 

The Alfa Romeo Giulia Quatrifoglio piece was Clarkson truly back on form. It reminded me of the best days of top gear. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Starbuck88

Cookies said:


> Just watched last week's episode.
> 
> The Alfa Romeo Giulia Quatrifoglio piece was Clarkson truly back on form. It reminded me of the best days of top gear.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Did you notice there wasn't a proper shot of the interior, just him driving it? No mention of lesser models such as diesels and more affordable petrol versions.

If there was I missed it.

I honestly can't believe I am saying this but I looked forward to the Grand Tour like nothing else before on TV and whether my expectations were too high or it really is a bit of a duff series I don't know.

I hope they can pick it up a bit and change a few things for series 2.


----------



## Kerr

I still watch it every week and still hope they are going to nail it, but feel let down every week.

There is good parts within the bad parts. Sadly the bad parts make up too much of the show.

I just don't know how they've been given so much more freedom and money, yet have made the show much worse. 

The issues stood out again this week. Covering old ground with jokes that aren't funny or remotely original. Yet another appearance of sex toys. 

What's the point of taking the show to somewhere as nice as Loch Ness, then film in France?


----------



## Cookies

Absolutely agree with you guys. As I said above, the piece on the Alfa was just so refreshing, as it was him back to form. The issue is that it's sadly just on the very rare occasion that these moments of genius happen. The series isn't great, but I do watch it, and I do always look forward to seeing it. Much in the same way that I used to watch the used car show with Penny Mallory and Jason Dawe - it was pretty awful but I never miss it lol. 

Cooks 


Sent from my D6603


----------



## BillyT

After watching the 11 episodes i had hoped it would get better but its just the same each week.
Too much repetition of the same old jokes.
The Drone getting knocked down.
The Guest getting killed funny first 2 weeks just boring now.
Lets do a road trip and crash into each other and break down or blow up.
I would say if Top Gear could get a couple of good presenters then they could beat the Grand Tour.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Sad to say overall it hasn`t been too good


----------



## Starbuck88

Didn't mind it this week, enjoyed it better than last week. 

Too much talking about nonsense though, the BMW 7 series sketch was pointless and not even funny.

Come on guys, sort it out.


----------



## Kerr

Starbuck88 said:


> Didn't mind it this week, enjoyed it better than last week.
> 
> Too much talking about nonsense though, the BMW 7 series sketch was pointless and not even funny.
> 
> Come on guys, sort it out.


They are just trying to cause offence for attention. They already did a similar stunt earlier in the series with the Eastern European slave pedaling inside the car with Jeremy on top.

Jeremy looked uncomfortable doing it. He knows it's not funny.

The script writers need changed. They are lacking ideas and any idea they've introduced has been poor.

If it's not xenophobic gags, or digs at Top Gear it's sex toys.


----------



## Bigpikle

long since stopped bothering with it and havent heard a good word about it from any previous fans.... Kind of hope they really pull off a good show of TG when the next BBC series airs.


----------



## pxr5

Yep - I only managed to watch the first one. I was going to catch up as it didn't seem too bad, but hearing the reports on subsequent episodes I'm not going to bother.


----------



## Cookies

There are some very very good moments in the series. The issue is that those moments are too few and far between. 

My two favourite (and evidently most memorable) pieces are; the opening sequence of episode 1, leading up to the Hothouse Flowers; and Clarkson's drive in the Alfa Romeo Giulia Quatrifoglio. 

One thing I've noticed throughout, is that my 10 year old son finds it all absolitely hilarious, and loves it. He literally rolled about the place laughing when May had broken his arm, had it in a bandage, and Hamster asked him "Which arm." 

Perhaps that's the target audience for a large part of the show. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Starbuck88

Quite enjoyed the last episode actually. Nice to see some car reviews at last.


----------



## johanr77

I've watched every episode and I'm a little bit disappointed. It's just top gear without the star in a reasonably priced car and more knob jokes. 

Without the shackles of BBC policy I thought they might spread their wings a bit but a good chunk of the series has been digs at the new top gear and rehashing the same crap they did on top gear. The old maserati film could have been from any one of the old series. I just struggle to believe that nobody at the production meetings isn't saying "we're just doing the same old crap with a new title guys, people are going to notice"

Still, it beats call the midwife.


----------



## A&J

Anyone noticed Nessie at the end of the last episode?


----------



## Starbuck88

Well that's that then. 

I was waiting for a bit with the lykan hypesport but nothing?

I'm at a loss really as to what's happened with the series. Do you think it's because it was reasonably rushed?


----------



## DLGWRX02

Well, ile be definately tuning it for the next series, the first 3-4 episodes were as I thought breaking us in to it, but then they got more into it. The 4K filing has produced some absolutely stunning footage, infact I wish I could have screen grabbed some of them for screen savers.lol. I'm hoping the celebrity brain crash goes, that's just a waste if time and the old comment "so they're not coming on then". Wore a bit thin after ther 3rd episode. But as a first series I'm guessing it was all about testing the water, with a newish audience as well as new owners. Knowing how these 3 are together I wasn't expecting it to be any different from the original TG series. After all it is still 3 blokes with a chemistry that works, messing about in cars most ordinary people could never afford, coming up with childish ideas and actually putting them into action. What more do you want.lol

After all who buys a top shelf mag to read the stories... you know what it's going to full of, and thats why you buy it.lol


----------



## Talidan

Iv enjoyed it all and now I personally think the next series is going to be even better, bit of R&D and I think they will have it nailed American can be gone and also celebrity brain crash can be bye bye.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross

Just watched the last two episodes and think they are much better than the first few episodes.


----------



## Kerr

The 2nd last episode was good. I felt the last episode was too far out of date. They were using a 2 year old Golf and a 3 year old i3, which was kind of irrelevant, and out of date.

They started off with the best episode, even though it wasn't filmed to go out first, and then the last two were better and out of sequence too. I can't help but feel they did that on purpose knowing the bits in the middle weren't up to scratch. 

I still wonder if it's doing well enough? Even the first episode peaked at 1.45M viewers worldwide. Since that I've read a lot of disappointed opinions, people ending their free trial and most people viewing through illegal downloads, I do wonder where viewing figures are now? The amount of illegal downloads has slumped episode on episode too.

Has the show really got a longterm future when not that many people are willing to pay for it?

There's a lot of people saying the exact stuff when it comes to where the show isn't working. Hopefully they'll take the feedback on board and come back with something better next year. 

Apart from the repeated use of sex toys and condoms etc, they've failed to bring anything new to the table. The new bits are the bits that have made the show worse.


----------



## Paul7189

You can't complain about the age of the cars in the last episode it was their own cars that they use every day. The veyron however was out of date.


----------



## Kerr

Paul7189 said:


> You can't complain about the age of the cars in the last episode it was their own cars that they use every day. The veyron however was out of date.


The Veyron was used as a comparison against the latest breed of hypercar. The Veyron was the previous benchmark and a relevant test in my opinion.

The Golf GTI v I3 felt like filler content to me. Old model cars doing an old test.


----------



## johanr77

Kerr said:


> The 2nd last episode was good. I felt the last episode was too far out of date. They were using a 2 year old Golf and a 3 year old i3, which was kind of irrelevant, and out of date.
> 
> Has the show really got a longterm future when not that many people are willing to pay for it?
> 
> There's a lot of people saying the exact stuff when it comes to where the show isn't working. Hopefully they'll take the feedback on board and come back with something better next year.
> 
> Apart from the repeated use of sex toys and condoms etc, they've failed to bring anything new to the table. The new bits are the bits that have made the show worse.


I reckon that film was shot the better part of a year ago going on the stuff Wilko Johnson and Roger Daltrey were playing so the cars were current models albeit not brand spanking new to them. It was a bit of fluff and the usual Jeremy kicking the electric car and James allowing him to do so for the benefit of the film.

I reckon they are going to flog the series to traditional TV stations now they've aired all the episodes, might be a few months away but it wouldn't surprise me to see them on normal tv come summer time.

I actually have a bit of sympathy with Amazon, they stumped up a cracking budget and let them get on with it. Amazon will always have a hard time stopping piracy but those figures weren't earth shattering and to be honest I'm not hugely surprised. In the main it was entertaining enough but they've just got themselves in a rut creatively speaking. I wonder if they read a lot of the fan sites and think people are genuinely satisfied with rehashes of the old films they did years ago on Top Gear.

It will be interesting to see what Top Gear without Evans is like. Going on the trailer I'm fearful it's trying to ape old Top Gear too much.


----------

